# Why do some people feel temperatures differently?



## debodun (Oct 20, 2017)

I've seen people out in 40° temps with shorts and short-sleeved t-shirts and sometimes I see folks wearing winter parkas when it's in the 70's. It's the same temperature for everyone, so why are some people shivering when other are stifling and _vise versa_.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 20, 2017)

debodun said:


> I've seen people out in 40° temps with shorts and short-sleeved t-shirts and sometimes I see folks wearing winter parkas when it's in the 70's. It's the same temperature for everyone, so why are some people shivering when other are stifling and _vise versa_.




Because everyone feels things differently?  Pain is also felt differently by people but I'm guessing there are a lot of factors with temperature....how fat or how thin you are might make a difference.  Hormones and diseases contribute as does age I think.

My normal body temp is always about 96-97...so do I have a fever at 98.6?


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 20, 2017)

Maybe it's because some people acclimate to changes in climate more quickly than others. People who have diabetes have trouble acclimating to even a slight drop in temperature, and some are unable to acclimate at all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2017)

I think a lot of it has to do with the way a person was raised.  If the mother had the heat up high all the time in fall and winter, and bundled the kids up so much that they could barely move, then those kids as adults might need more warmth and get chilled easier.

Parents who always kept the house cool, didn't fuss when their kids went out to play even in the winter snow, and would let them out in a light jacket or sweatshirt....those kids as adults probably dress light all year round and can't stand overheated places.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 20, 2017)

Have you ever taken your temperature.?

For instance. Mine is 2 degrees different from 'normal'.

I can take the heat but I can't take the cold.

Internal thermostats I call them or Meditteranean ancestors.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 20, 2017)

My temperature is 97.6, I feel the cold. My son is the same.


----------



## Trade (Oct 20, 2017)

I find that as I have gotten older I am less tolerant of both heat and cold.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 20, 2017)

Circulation has a lot to do with it also. My hubby has bad circulation in his arms and legs. He is always cold. I'm always hot. I feel bad for him but he refuses to put a sweater on or an afghan while watching TV. This annoys the heck out of me. I tell him he can always get warm by adding more clothes but I can't sit naked in my recliner. We constantly fight over the thermostat.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 20, 2017)

Twenty five years ago I used to enjoy doing outdoor work in the Fall or Winter when day temps were in the 40s F.

Now I like it better when it's in the 80s-90s.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 20, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> My temperature is 97.6, I feel the cold. My son is the same.



Right you are a degree off so called normal 98.6


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 20, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Circulation has a lot to do with it also. My hubby has bad circulation in his arms and legs. He is always cold. I'm always hot. I feel bad for him but he refuses to put a sweater on or an afghan while watching TV. This annoys the heck out of me. I tell him he can always get warm by adding more clothes but I can't sit naked in my recliner. We constantly fight over the thermostat.



A light blanket would do the trick and it's so comforting to being tucked in.

Try it on him. He will love it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 20, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


>


 Yes SeaBreeze,that's us.


----------



## dpwspringer (Oct 21, 2017)

There are a lot of factors... metabolism (both static and dynamic), body fat, whether you recently consumed something warm versus something cold, acclimation, etc.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm a month shy of 84 and have had (non-insulin) diabetes for about 20 years.  I live on the southcoast of New England and prefer temps. in the mid 60's - low 70's.  When the temp passes 75 my discomfort starts to build.  As for sleeping, I prefer the window open and temp in the low 50's.  For me, it's the clear, cold air that I like to breathe but let's not kid ourselves as far as our preferences.  Before the advent of air conditioners, the southern portion of this country far less populated than it is at present.  Not too many folks would like sitting around in 110 degree hear for days on end.  Take one of those beautiful retirement communities in Arizona and pull the plug on the A/C for the whole place.  Within hours there would be a mass exodus on all highways heading north or towards the coast. Heat for our homes, we always had but A/C is a recent phenomenon.

Today, most of us from Maine to Florida live in a 70 degree cocoon.  Our cars, stores, homes, hospitals, etc. level out our temps.  On a bitter cold or steamy hot day you can start you're car, from the bedroom window and when you walk or run the few steps to hop in you are subjected to what ever the temp. happens to be, but once in the car, you're back to your "temp. of choice".  Same at  your destination.

*My confession*:  For the first twenty years of our retirement, we would spend our winters in Florida to escape the bitter cold days and take advantage of the mild weather. We enjoyed every visit but by the first of April we were on our way north, to continue enjoying those mild temps.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 21, 2017)

In the winter if we see a person wearing shorts and a tee shirt, we assume that person is a snowbird.  The sunbirds who live here year round will have long pants and a jacket.

My wife sits under the ceiling fan and is warm, I sit with a light blanket over my legs and am barely comfortable.  She is diabetic, I am not.


----------



## GypsyRoadLady (Jan 9, 2018)

Yes totally. I a thinking that age changes temp feelings also.
 My dad 89 worked outside his entire life Lineman. The heat went out Sunday morning I know it was 0 outside, but how cold could it be in the house that fast. I said just cover and I will call repair. The whining of being so cold he was bundled in his carharts and hat/mittens when I called back to tell him help was on the way. Soon the house will be back at 76 degrees! I heat to 64 at night 66 in the day.


----------



## Wren (Jan 9, 2018)

I used to be much slimmer than I am now and was always shivering, I’m much more comfortable now I have a bit more meat on my bones !


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 9, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Circulation has a lot to do with it also. My hubby has bad circulation in his arms and legs. He is always cold. I'm always hot. I feel bad for him but he refuses to put a sweater on or an afghan while watching TV. This annoys the heck out of me. I tell him he can always get warm by adding more clothes but I can't sit naked in my recliner. We constantly fight over the thermostat.



Exactly. Health and/or circulation is a huge factor. The body uses/pumps blood to the extremities to help maintain a normal temperature. If a person has health issues the blood will not move or circulate as easy. The body also uses blood as a radiator of sorts taking heat to the extremities. 98.6 is priority for the body. 

Also keep in mind people have to allow time to adapt so for some just sensing extra cold or hot is too much discomfort for them so their bodies never adapt or adapt much slower than necessary. There is a difference between feeling the cold or heat and actually freezing or over heating, many cannot or will not distinguish.  No matter the climate I always adjust thermostats as close to the natural outside climate as possible. 

Dressing like a fashion statement or trying to create or control the climate/nature also hinders adaptation. If one has the money go for it. If one doesn't I don't want them seeing crying or applying for power subsidies because they don't want to put on a sweater or short sleeve shirt.


----------



## Lon (Jan 9, 2018)

It could be due to various medical conditions that we have.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 9, 2018)

Also, the body stores fat as a way of keeping itself warm when surroundings get cold. Like whales and their blubber. 

The human body is very good at it's job of storing fat.

Too darn good.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 9, 2018)

*I wonder if it has anything to do with where you live?  Someone up north, in the middle of winter will feel 50 degrees after weeks of freezing weather differently than someone from a warmer climate.   Also, metabolism, age, body type.*


----------



## Kadee (Jan 9, 2018)

It’s sort of funny beacuse we were talking about the same subject a few days ago with friends ,the reason it was bought up we go from South Australia to Queensland during the winter months for 4 weeks to escape the coldest part of the year in SA 
Which is July ...

When we leave here to go to Qld ,SA is useally cold wet and miserable ,with daytime temps around 8-9 c ( we don’t get snow ) 
When we arrive in Qld we are useally greeted by nice sunny skies and about mid 20c days ,we look around  and you can pick out the locals as allot of them are wearing jumpers and complaining they are cold ...what it’s mid 20’s ...we have our summer wear  on ....

By the time it’s getting close to going home ...we are also wearing a jumper as we start to feel coolish as well so we ( meaning us ) tend to adjust to the climate we are living in 

It’s a subtropical climate there in Qld very humid in summer, but like a beautiful spring day to us,  in winter


----------

